# Lowering draw weight? Hoyt Katera XL



## fishfighter702 (Dec 10, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone knows how to lower the draw weight on a Katera XL? It is currently set at 70lbs, I had a recent shoulder injury so it is not very easy to pull it back. I would take it to a bow shop but the closest one to me is about 125 miles away. If I have to i'll make the drive. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Looks like "Limb-weight adjustment bolt". See if this manual helps. 
http://www.hoyt.com/assets/downloads/manuals/09_Compound_manual.pdf
<----<<<


----------



## fishfighter702 (Dec 10, 2013)

Joe Archer said:


> Looks like "Limb-weight adjustment bolt". See if this manual helps.
> http://www.hoyt.com/assets/downloads/manuals/09_Compound_manual.pdf
> <----<<<


Thanks for the help! Tried doing it myself, but I am unsure of how far I can back the limb bolts out, just going to take it to a bow shop this weekend.


----------

